# (صلاة عند الاستيقاظ من النوم )



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

(صلاة عند الاستيقاظ من النوم )​
حينما يستيقظ المسيحي صباحا فليرسم الصليب على وجهه ويقول : 

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين .

أيها الرب الذي لا ينام , أيقظني من نوم الخطيئة لأسبحك .

أيها الحي الذي لايموت أقمني من سنة الموت , لأشكر رأفتك , وأهلني لأسبحك وأباركك مع مسبحيك الأبرار .

أيها الأب ولأبن والروح القدس تعظمت الى الابد امين ​
​


----------

